# Seminary Possibility



## panicbird (May 26, 2004)

I have asked for prayer on this board before and thank you all for your petitions. God has been working in our lives recently and I believe it was at least in partial answer to the prayers of the people on this board.

We finally feel like we are getting some direction. My wife and I are applying to go to the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary (in Louisville) in the fall. We are very excited about the prospect, but are hesitant to get our hopes up, as we have done that in the past only to see nothing come of it. In order for us to go to seminary, we will need to see some major funding come through, namely scholarships for me. I have applied for several at the school, but will not know for some time whether I got anything.

I also have applied for a youth pastor position at a church in Louisville. It is part-time and comes with a house and salary. After talking with the pastor of this church, it seems like a perfect match. My wife and I are going up to Louisville in June to visit. While there, we are going to be meeting with the search committee. I have prepared a vision statement for youth ministry to give to them.

Please pray:
- that we are truly following God's will in this.
- that, if we are following God's will, funding will come through.
- that, if we are following God's will, we will find employment and a place to live in Louisville.
- that, if it is God's will, this church will call me to be their youth pastor.
- that God will guide both my wife and I and the search committee as we meet together.
- that we will have safe travel to and from Louisville.
- that we will find our contentment in Him and not in our circumstances and that we will be satisfied to wait on Him if necessary.

Thank you all.

Lon


----------



## Preach (May 27, 2004)

praying


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 1, 2004)

I'll pray for God's providencial guidance in all ways in this situation.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## panicbird (Jun 1, 2004)

*Update*

We are leaving for Louisville (for a visit) in a few days. I leave on Friday and am driving. My wife leaves on Saturday and is flying. While there, we are going to meet with admissions couselors, professors, and whoever else they scrounge up. We will also be meeting (on Monday evening) with the search committee from a church looking for a youth minister. This is the meeting that I am most nervous about. This position would be a tremendous help for us. It seems perfect. We are both excited about the prospect of ministering to the youth at the church, but, somewhat like Matthew, we are afraid to get our hopes up again only to see them dashed. We know that God will provide, but waiting is hard. 
So, please pray for us as we go. Pray that we will be seeking first His kingdom and righteousness, not our own view of how things should be. Pray that God will guide our path, giving us wisdom as to the way we should go.

Thank you.

Lon


----------



## Wannabee (Jun 1, 2004)

This is great Lon.

I pray you have a wonderful interview. And if you don't get the position, don't forget to praise God for answering your prayer.

Keep us posted.


----------

